# Why are they starting deals so early?



## Targetking (Nov 21, 2021)

Demand is already high.  This is just gonna cause shortages,


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 22, 2021)

Targetking said:


> Demand is already high.  This is just gonna cause shortages,


Trying to take some of the pressure off Black Friday, also trying to beat out the competition. With the supply chain problems and shortages, some people want to buy early and Spot is accommodating them.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 22, 2021)

Targetking said:


> Demand is already high.  This is just gonna cause shortages,


What’s the difference?  Aren’t they able to get their purchases a price match from the end of October through the end of the year anyway?


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Nov 22, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Trying to take some of the pressure off Black Friday, also trying to beat out the competition. With the supply chain problems and shortages, some people want to buy early and Spot is accommodating them.


If it clears out the backroom I do not mind it one bit


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 22, 2021)

To avoid the rush & crush of BF, to give people more time to peruse the deals and buy stuff, more time to restock items on sale to sell more, etc. etc.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 22, 2021)

Targetking said:


> This is just gonna cause shortages,


Why would create shortage? And what do you mean by it? Because starting early is no shortage things have been planned out from last year and freight is came in as early as last month .


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Nov 22, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Why would create shortage? And what do you mean by it? Because starting early is no shortage things have been planned out from last year and freight is came in as early as last month .


If the item is in Friday's ad and it's sold out before we've even opened.


----------



## PogDog (Nov 22, 2021)

The demand is already there. This is a way to spread out the "savings" over the whole of the holiday season without creating a single day demand for it. 

It's also a quantity grab. Stores have a limitation on how many of one item they can store until BF, so if you stagger and spread that sale out over several weeks. You can restock and ultimately sell more. The price fluctuates, allowing more potential profit.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 22, 2021)

Gotta make up for being closed on Thanksgiving!


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 22, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> If the item is in Friday's ad and it's sold out before we've even opened.


If it’s on the Friday add then it wouldn’t be set yet until Wednesday night after close   no shortage there . if It’s the 4 day add or weekly add make some money. no shortage by selling


----------



## TargetsDaddy (Nov 22, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> If it’s on the Friday add then it wouldn’t be set yet until Wednesday night after close   no shortage there . if It’s the 4 day add or weekly add make some money. no shortage by selling



We had to set some of the 2 day stuff early because it started to roll into SFS batches on Sunday. Oh well...


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 23, 2021)

TargetsDaddy said:


> We had to set some of the 2 day stuff early because it started to roll into SFS batches on Sunday. Oh well...


You didn’t need to set it tho. Sfs could still
Pick it from the back.  However you are making money be it now or two days from now


----------



## NightHuntress (Nov 23, 2021)

We put out everything Saturday with the exception of a couple shippers. Between SFS/OPU and guests planning on any price adjustments why not.


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 23, 2021)

^^ yeah our stuff is mostly all out too. This is the first year I remember them setting it so early.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 23, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> If the item is in Friday's ad and it's sold out before we've even opened.


There is a new ad for Friday Saturday with new deals.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 23, 2021)

So the.kiddos can drag the $10.00 4ft teddy bears around the store and leave them everywhere.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 24, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> So the.kiddos can drag the $10.00 4ft teddy bears around the store and leave them everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 13103
> View attachment 13106


I'm honestly fine with the bears 🐻. Beats the half-eaten food and gooey gel balls any day.

Remember the year we had the cool stuffed toys like sharks and dragons? I loved finding them in odd places lol.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Nov 25, 2021)

Spreading things out to avoid crowds is a good thing.
And I don't see shortages at my store - end caps are full and so is the back room. Pallets of small appliances at the end of back room aisles, toys back stocked even on the tippy top shelves. All the amplified gifting gewgaws stacked to the gills. Stacks of the special toys like those tiny Mercedes Benz cars on the floor. We're getting a truck every day lately (not the norm for my store) and two doubles next week (definitely not the norm).


----------

